# Step-by-step instructions how to host pics



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Is this "STICKY" worthy?

These instructions are to load pictures on this forum
using http://www.imageshack.us/
It is really easy once you get the hang of it. 
*HINT* Please do not post rediculously large photos as it is hard to
see the whole image on the screen. *800 X 600 max please!*
I hope my instructions help out.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice one hyrev  It's been said soooo many times but no-one's actually done a bespoke thread on it


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Bugger me, it works an all 

He he, not my car (i wish) this mint R34 is number 75 of the 80 UK versions.. A mate of mine was looking for one, and when i was at MGT racing last week this one was there, as it happened, the guy was selling it.. lo and behold, my mate is now the very pround owner.. its on a 53 plate as well! I'll post some more pics in the correct section later


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

*At last!!!*

Ta very much Hyrev. Works a treat! Definitely worthy of a sticky.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Now I hope we will be seeing more pics on this forum


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Has this been helpful to many?
I sure hope so, i really like seeing the pics 
rather than clicking different links to view 
images.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fair play to you Hyrev.

Any action on the Wangan lately???

Mick


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> Nice one hyrev  It's been said soooo many times but no-one's actually done a bespoke thread on it


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=51889

PFF!!!!

So mine didnt have pictures


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Has this been helpful to many?
> I sure hope so, i really like seeing the pics
> rather than clicking different links to view
> images.


Yes mate - been putting your instructions to good use:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=53456

Any idea how you get it to work on skylineowners.com?

There's no "insert image" feature on there. I've tried wrapping IMG tags round the link and all sorts of other things but can't get pics to display. Other people seem to manage it!

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

STICKY!!!!


----------



## snow (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks alot mate thinkin givin u my skyline know lol that must have took long


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mods. :chairshot Sticky???


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I second that request ^^^^^^^^ :chairshot


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

this is a test.
first time posting an image.
sorry for thread hijack


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

It works OK for one pic, as above.
But when I tried to put more than one on, it only showed the last one, and wiped out the previous one.
Help, anyone please.


----------



## GTR33EDDIE (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice one much appreciated.. Dont suppose you know anyone who might be interested in a un-modified GTR?????????????????? HeHe


----------



## skylinesamurai (Apr 18, 2003)

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3369/2367381wd9.jpg
really does work
Neil


----------



## van youden (May 21, 2007)

http://img99.imageshttp://img145.im...mg99.imageshack.us/img99/641/dscf00161hx4.jpg cheers for the instructions hyrev some pics of the car


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

you need to seperate the links, perhaps put it in the members gallery/section

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/641/dscf00161hx4.jpg

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6227/dscf00151wn0.jpg

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5111/dscf00141km7.jpg

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5516/dscf00121el4.jpg


----------



## madda (Nov 12, 2007)

Just checking it works


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

checking it works


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

*Pic of the mean son of a ##### thats knacked*

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: cimg8891uf8.jpg
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: cimg8888zu2.jpg
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: cimg8894ks2.jpg


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

*R33 with new turbo kit*

[URL=http://


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

just testing


----------



## bigphil (Feb 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

Just hosted my first picture because of excellent instructions my thanks hyrev very helpful thread.


----------



## R55GDS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

testing


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/641/ybothacompletedturbos.jpg


----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry guys, just playing!


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

im thick


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4060/160920062651blackout.jpg


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

how do you make the pic just be on the bored ? sorry im better with a spanner than i am with computer


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I got one of your links to work chap. There's a little picture above your text box with a mountain on a yellow background. Click that and put your link in.


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

got there in the end thanks


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

View attachment 4184


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2820/83706106.jpg


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Anyone got any ideas as to why my pics come out so small until clicked on. They should be big.

Cheers


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Testing Again !


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Looks like iv cracked it.


----------



## adrian_245 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks!

This is very usefull


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting how do ya make the image show and not the link , if you know what i mean ? cheers ronnie


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

justtesting
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/8097/74662532.jpg


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

i got the same problem only the link is showing:runaway:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i had problems with image shack switched to photobucket and it works as it should :thumbsup:

tib


----------



## Eye-bot (Feb 24, 2009)

testing


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

ronski said:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting how do ya make the image show and not the link , if you know what i mean ? cheers ronnie


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

ronski said:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting[/QUOTE


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

ronski said:


> ronski said:
> 
> 
> > ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Go to your images and open the image you want, in the image details panel click on forum code then copy and paste it into the message box. It will have 2 lines together and a separate one below with a space between them. Delete the bottom line to just leave the two together. Preview and post, it will display just the image, full size, with no links or other info.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

test 












WOOOHOOOO


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Testing.....


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

thunderball said:


> Testing.....


Wahaaa awesome. Nice shinny tyres that's what I like to see.


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

*TEST*



Hmm, I can't seem to make them...screen size like above.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

When you upload them check the box "Image resize"to choose what size you want, i normally go for 800x600 :thumbsup:


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I'll try it in a bit.

= )


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

How so you upload from Flickr? Tried but cant work it out.


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

*Test*


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

photobucket seems to be screwed up, could be my office PC though, anyone else using any other decent sites to host?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/8614/imag0247vs.jpg


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, not working.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Think I've cracked it...bit small though..


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Better....


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

test..


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

test again..


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, please delete.


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Good advise!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Erroneous.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

This isn't for me lol


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

*Try again*









http://load.imageshack.us/
Definataly not for me


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh your not even trying now. What's for sale?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Rather ironically, the images / instructions of the image hosting how to sticky have disappeared. Can they be replaced or updated please?

I have a boat load of image hosting to do and this guide would be a useful reminder of the best way to do it


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

YEP - testing 1, 2 & 3.


doesn't seem to work from Dropbox.


Anyone have upto date 'posting photographs' info please. :runaway:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

testing 4








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

TESTING 5 WITHOUT ADDITIONAL TEXT


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good paul can see the pics on my iphone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

testing 6.

no text.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> Looking good paul can see the pics on my iphone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks R1ab.


all thanks to Steve (Monkeynuts1)

and of course extra special thanks to gtr mart (MARTIN) Soon to be buying a Skyline I hear!


:bowdown1:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

all thanks....? I must get atleast 1% of the credit for the tip off :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Testing 7.

cropped, re-sized.

and thanks to Martin (gtr mart) and Ed Keating.


anyone else to thank?


Mook of course and Shrek, Nissan, Nikon, Donington & my mum.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

surely a slideshow of still would not work?


http://s98.photobucket.com/user/JPS2014/slideshow/Shrek


----------



## Mitchellski (Jan 24, 2016)

post count 2


----------



## Mitchellski (Jan 24, 2016)

post count 3


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/21c106


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

I cant se the "how to" instructions, so im just testing now...


----------

